# Old oil furnace recommendation



## Michaeltfarrelljr (Dec 13, 2021)

Hello,
I have an older oil furnace that has a honeywell intermittent ignition oil primary R8184G 4009








(relay). When there is a call for heat the relay is not closing which prevents the furnace from even attempting to start. I know it isn't an issue with the transformer since it can start the AC and I am seeing 27v during the call for heat or call for AC. I replaced the relay and it worked for a few hours and then stopped again. I went to the basement and could smell a distinct electrical smell. No issues with all of the other components again but now again the relay got burned up. Are these relays super cheaply made or could something be drawing too much for the relay? The only thing I could think of would be possibly the motor as everything else was more recently replaced. Anyone have any ideas, id hate to keep replacing this thing if it is going to keep dying. Also I figured I should mentioned I verified I troubleshoot the CAD and it seemed to be working as expected.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

